# Sneek Peek and advice requested on Prairie Rad. Relocation Kit!



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

So I'm pretty happy with the bracket itself, the angle its on, the mounting location, etc etc, and I "thought" the fill neck that is also part of the thermostat would be easier to mount up top, but in fact its a bit bigger up there than I envisioned it. I was going to make an additional small pracket and use the mounting holes on the thermostat housing to mount if dead center up top but not really sure if I like it like that.

Actually, if there was a way to seperate the fill cap and the thermostat housing, I would leave the thermostat in the stock location and just move the fill cap to the top area of the bracket.

So now heres the advice portion of my topic here. Rubberdown Customs cant be the best without taking advice from the people that ride and mod their machines, I learn all the time from my fellow ATVers and look forward to their input, this just happens to be one of those times  So any advice from the Kawi experts will be welcomed with open arms on this one.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

I believe the bracket for the cap would b a good idea and i also noticed that ur hose position would interfer with most of the brute riders snorkels. Other than that its a great set up.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

That is a bit of a predicament there, I would personally separate em and deal with them seperately ( that's a big piece ). I have to agree with byrd as far as the hoses interfering with "most" Brute snorkles. Good luck man, is lookin good


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

This is a prairie, are most guys snorkeling them through this little plastic cover? And if so, holes could be drilled for the hoses to come through elsewhere, its just not my machine to decide where to drill the holes so I used this location....hmmmm....


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

From what I`ve seen, most guys are snorkeling them at a position that would be right under the top of yer rad kit....LOL I Personally have never seen a snorkeled AND rack`d Prarie or even just a rack`d one so..............Good luck pal.


----------



## Mud_Dawgs_BigPoppa (May 6, 2009)

i have a 03 prairie and ran in to the same problem. i stopped and was thinking about same thing. i have seen a couple and they left the themostat in the stock location. my thought on that was that 1. u would get a air pocket there. they said that they did not. 2. the hose routin on the themostat up top has to be bent serverly. im interested in everyones felling on this topic also. i think hondarecoveryman has done some or my have some good input. i know with all the good people on here we will get this done . thanks mimb


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

I think I got it figured out, I'm going to leave the stat where it is, I made up 2 steel flanges on the mill to bolt to both the stat housing, and to the rad fill cap, I'm going to weld a steel 90 degree fitting to both and then run a short length of hose right up to the filler, only the fill cap will be up top, it will look a lot less congested and should work perfectly.

Down side is that no one make a nice small 90 degree x 3/4 steel fitting so we have a couple cool ideas we are going to work on right after lunch break is over


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks nice, Good job RD.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

I'll get some pics today, we were able to weld a gavanized plumbing elbow to my 2 new flanges, we are going to look for stainless ones on Monday as my welder says he can do a much smaller and nicer weld on the stainless parts since they are much cleaner. 

I'll get some pics posted up in a little while, it is gonna turn out pretty sweet.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Okay, everything looks good, fits even better and this kit is ready to come back off for powder coating. Heres some updated pics of the kit mounted with the thermostat housing back in the stock location and the filler cap up top.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I like that... looks very clean. I'll have to tell my buddy that has a 650 SRA about this


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

:agreed: LOOKS GOOD! DEFINITELY LIKE THE THERMOSTAT DOWN, OUTTA SIGHT, RATHER THAN UP TOP!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

nice work as usual rdc


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Nice job dude, I was thinkin the same idea but wasn't sure if I knew exactly what I was talkin about so I didn't say anything. I knew you wouldn't have any trouble figuring it out. Looks great man


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's some good lookin work there! :rockn:


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Why thank you sir's!


----------



## johnny ukelele (Oct 12, 2016)

I sure wish I had those team green plastics....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff (Oct 10, 2016)

Johnny how would this work? Is this a stock rad?


----------



## johnny ukelele (Oct 12, 2016)

Yes...this guy is using a stock radiator....if you look in the pics, you can see the nipple sticking out of the top of the radiator....this guy did some fab work and separated the radiator cap and the thermostat though, so he didnt have that big piece sitting on top of his radiator....and he basically almost laid the radiator down on the rack,,,,not leaving any room for snorkels....you are gonna have to have your radiator standing up more vertical, to make room for your snorkel stacks...I have been doing some research for ya though...it is possible to do bro...just have to think about it a bit...a lot of people move the thermostat/radiator cap from its stock location anyway, because then you can come off of your airbox and go straight thru there where it is located now....

Just look at it brother, and let your creative juices flow...there is no one way to do it....
Everybody does their jobs a little different.....

I dont have a welding machine....so I didn't weld anything....
You have to do things that your resources will allow you to do...

There is no wrong way,,,as long as everything works...


----------



## johnny ukelele (Oct 12, 2016)

Now that im looking at the pics again,,,,the radiator isn't laid down,,, its just placed further back on the rack...I put mine out at the front of the rack...

But like I say,,,there is no wrong way...
This is just a racked radiator with stock snorkels...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff (Oct 10, 2016)

hmmm interesting...I have a welder but I'm reallly bad at it..Lol


----------

